# Contact w ex husband



## jdesey (Dec 6, 2015)

My girlfriend of 2 years. Well now currently on a real so ex girlfriend. Has been supported $$$ on and off by her ex husband since we met. She has maintained a friendly communication to keep it going. 

Here's the problem. She allows him to be x rated with her even though I have made it very clear in not cool with it. Recently she played back and I saw the messages. She claims she's just playing with him so he will help her financially. 

Of course I got very upset. And s week ago I broke up. 

Are any of you women in similar situations? Her ex is under no legal obligation, just helps her from time to time. 

I am right to be upset. Right?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

yes, you are right to be upset.

But here are your choices, either:

1. You support her financially at least to the level that her ex husband does right now.

or

2. she demonstrates that she is actively looking for a job that will bring in at some money to support herself and not want any longer the money that her ex gives her.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

And why are you posting this? This is NC day 8 and you are struggling. Stop thinking about her. She is your ex-gf. Text the woman you met at the mixer.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

OP, go get help. You have issues that no one on this forum is qualified to help you with. You need professional help. You post thread after thread of the same old crap and then refuse to accept any of the suggestions being offered. You need help = badly. Go get some.


----------



## jdesey (Dec 6, 2015)

My question was to women who receive $$ from their ex. Just want to see what they thought. Stop with the flaming. It's not helpful.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Move on, she's shown you who she is. 

She's a manipulator, who deceives people in order to get what she wants from them. Just a matter of time before she starts deceiving and manipulating you.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

jdesey said:


> My question was to women who receive $$ from their ex. Just want to see what they thought. Stop with the flaming. It's not helpful.


Nobody is "flaming". You have posted thread after thread about all of this. You refuse to follow anyone's advise. Go get help from a professional.


----------



## knobcreek (Nov 18, 2015)

So your girlfriend is prostituting herself out to her ex husband and you want to know if you have a right to be upset?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

knobcreek said:


> So your girlfriend is prostituting herself out to her ex husband and you want to know if you have a right to be upset?


Well they break up and get back together so often that it's kinda hard to keep track as to whether she's actually his girlfriend or not at any given point. This is one seriously dysfunctional and toxic relationship, and both of them seem perfectly willing to keep coming back for more. Hence the upthread suggestions for professional help.


----------

